# Email



## Marik (May 27, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a free email site that's better then Hotmail/Yahoo, and doesn't expire if you don't check it within a month? I don't check my email when on the road or anything, then I come home only to find they've deleted all my emails. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cush (May 28, 2007)

gmail. they let you store more than 2 gig of old emails before you have to delete old ones. if you want PM me and i'll send you an invite.


----------



## Crazycoon (May 28, 2007)

Myway.com is pretty good, no pop ups and fucking cartoon add bullshit... BUt hey, look no further, just get an stp eamil...


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 28, 2007)

from the faq:


> You can get your own email address like [email protected] with 20mb of disk space simply by sending an email to [email protected] stating what you'd like your email address to be. You can access your email anytime by going to http://mail.squattheplanet.com and logging in. It's that easy!



:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## xmattx (May 28, 2007)

hushmail.com is killer, but they'll delete your account after three weeks if you don't check it.

Post edited by: xmattx, at: 2007/05/28 16:59


----------



## bakerdoo (May 28, 2007)

gmail is really nice, the way they organize your conversations just makes sense.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 29, 2007)

gmail is really nice, but if you're concerned about privacy it kinda sucks, cause they do index all your email for pitching advertising to you, and who knows what other nefarious purposes... also i heard they can keep your email for up to 7 years after you cancel your account.


----------



## blackmatter (May 29, 2007)

i dont know ive heard that squattheplanet emali addresses load you down with tons of pop ups cookies ads you name it. and the cookies arent even vegan so it sucks ass any way stp is bad news


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 29, 2007)

*blackmatter wrote:*


> i dont know ive heard that squattheplanet emali addresses load you down with tons of pop ups cookies ads you name it. and the cookies arent even vegan so it sucks ass any way stp is bad news



hahaha...


----------

